# How many fish can I put in my tank?



## NemoFan (Feb 20, 2009)

I am not quite sure where to put this but I have a 10 gallon aquarium with two clowns. I was told that that number was fine for clowns, but then I saw a Mandarin Goby at the pet store. The people at the pet shop said that it would probably be OK to put it in the tank if I got a second filter( one that hangs over that back so it doesn't take up aquarium space). Is that alright? I will post pictures of my tank later today on my aquarium log thing. Please let me know what you think. 8)


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I think that the 2 Clowns you have is pushing your bio-load. You don't have a big enough tank for anything else.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Aren't Mandarins considered one of the more difficult species to keep??


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Aren't Mandarins considered one of the more difficult species to keep??


Very much so. There are many reasons why you should have it in the such a small tank and i only gave the obvious, but since you asked...

Mandarins require a food called copepods. They really don't eat anything else. The only way to ensure they have enough to eat is by either getting live copepods from a vendor and dosing the tank periodically, which will get very expensive over a short period of time, or to have at very minimun 75lbs of LR per mandarin. Some even suggest you use 200lbs for each mandarin, but that's a bit high IMHO. 

Yes, your bio-load is high enough with just the 2 clowns you have now and i don't suggest you put any more fish in there, but also you need to research before you purchase. I'm very glad you didn't buy it and then ask... good job NemoFan!:welldone:


----------



## NemoFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you, now I heard I could put a lot of invertebrates into to tank though like skunk cleaners and such is that true? Also what would an extra filter do for me?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am really getting in a mood tonight on these threads. Would somebody please make a trip to this LFS, grab said employee by the ear lobe, drag them to the nearest public aquarium, and throw them in with the sharks.

Lets see how to put this politely....
The LFS employee you were talking to is a total idiot who has almost no knowledge whatsoever about saltwater fish or filtration systems. Not only is the mandarin a sure bet to quickly die in a 10 gallon aquarium, the addition of a hang on filter will do nothing to help the cause, other than put a few extra bucks in the cash register.

Wow. This really has my blood boiling. Are we allowed to post names and phone numbers of LFS? I'd like to make a phone call.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Mandarins are difficult to care for. They are not your typical easy brine shrimp eating reef fish. They need a bigger well established tank with plenty of live rock, as they graze on tiny organisms that live on the rock, hence the bigger tank size so they wont eat off the entire population of copepods in the tank and then slowly starve to death because there is nothing left to eat. Some mandarins will eat brine...but I wouldn't believe it unless you SEE it, but most will not.
I have not trusted a LFS employee since one told me that I could have a Queen Angel in my 30 gallon that I had at the time. Ridiculous.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

agreed with everything stated. tank is maxed.


----------



## Bispinosa (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember buying a Mandarin Goby when I was a teenager...stuck it in my 29gal, it died in four days. Poor critter was probably already starving when I bought him.

I agree with the posters above on the fact that Mandarins need big tanks and lots of live rock. I encountered an article recently that said that one aquarist managed to transition his (whether he did this once or many times I forget) by feeding live foods and mixing in frozen shrimp while gradually decreasing the amount of live food each feeding, and eventually the Mandarin Goby got used to just taking the frozen food. I've considered striking up a deal with one of my LFS to try this out...pay them to hold the fish for me and try to transition it...

It's an amazing fish, but these little guys take a lot to keep. Ever consider a tank upgrade? I don't know what your finances are like, but bigger is better if your wallet and space allow.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Bispinosa said:


> It's an amazing fish, but these little guys take a lot to keep. Ever consider a tank upgrade? I don't know what your finances are like, but bigger is better if your wallet and space allow.


that's not always true, i've got a 2.5g tank going and i'm going to make it blow peoples minds when i'm done ;-)


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my favorite fish stores back in San Antonio: Aquarium Designs, specialized in mandarin care, and converting them to frozen foods, and I remember they got one to eat small flakes once, It was unbelievable to see. They would not sell you any mandarin until he had been eating well for a matter of weeks. You had to get yourself on the waiting list for one. They are very good at what they do.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

*i DO NOT suggest this fish to begginers or small tank owners*, period.


but for a method of training:

you can take clear tubing and inject live food down the tube to the manderin. eventually use a mixture then eventually all prepared food. it will associate the tube with food and most likely would work. these guys still need a larger tank for their well being to have live pods to hunt for as that is their natural behavior.


----------

